

Microsoft's Lauren ad faked say bloggers - sahaj
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/04/03/microsofts_lauren_ad_faked_say_bloggers.html

======
mattmcknight
The way these Apple Insider guys take the commercial like a personal insult is
hilarious. Very tribal. It's an effective ad- the real point is too simple for
these guys to get. "Apple doesn't sell 17" laptops under $1000 (Just like
Mercedes doesn't sell 4dr sedans under $30000.)"

